# New construction prices



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm writing this because the wife and I are thinking of buying 5 wooded acres in st.clair county. We want to build and have a few questions.
#1. What is the going rate per square foot to build a house?
#2 How much could I save buy building it myself instead of using a contractor?
#3 Geothermal or outdoor furnace?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated. Thank you...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

There are so many variables that it is unrealistic to say it should cost x per sq foot. 

Building yourself you may save 1/3 or it may cost you more depending on your skill and kowledge.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Factor in the cost of a divorce and it will be cheaper to hire someone to build it for you.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

i've built 4 houses for myself and have saved a considerable amount doing so.Since the economy went to hell I believe you could find a great house at a good price.I've seen some go in the past couple years that I know I couldn't have built cheaper myself.There are too many variables to put a set price per sq.ft. in my opinion as well.


----------



## steelheadfisher (Oct 16, 2011)

Would tend to agree with tmanmi.... 
Im in the process of building my place on the west side. I work during the week downstate and spend 2 to 3 day weekends at the job sight. Feels like Im never home and when I am all I do is spend time thinking about the next phase of the build. Wife and I are constantly arguing about even the littlest things about the cabin and I never get to see my kids.
To do it over......look for something already built or contract it out.
Im sure once everything is done Ill be quite happy with my "project" but it sure does take a strain on your life. 
I would ave to say the only reason I chose to build was that building a house is a personal goal for me. Something I wanted to learn how to do...(in hindsight I think I bit off more than I can chew)
Dont mean to be a downer..just something to think about


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Typical, standard build ranch style house can be built for roughly 115-120 per square foot.
The price will increase on ammenities (tile, oak trim, marble countertops, etc.) and degree of difficulty (chopped up roof line, steep pitch in roof, access to build site, access to materials, etc.)


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm meeting with a builder Monday to get a rough idea but I believe were not going to do it. The property is just a perfect piece and its dirt cheap but like you guys said its probably better to buy a existing house...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

